# Getting tired of fuzzy face!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No, do it, do it!!! I love a clean face on a poodle. They are so elegant looking when clean faced (cute other ways too, but not so regal I think).

Don't forget to put before and after pics.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Heck, no ... do it!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I certainly won't tell you to keep his face fuzzy. My PWD with curly hair is supposed to have a fuzzy face (according to tradition) and I shave her face because it is beautiful to see and wonderful to kiss. And talking about kissing, did your dog ever give you a slurpy kiss after drinking water?

Shave his face! The hair will grow back soon enough.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I was trying to do a bichon type style, like on the cute little toy guy, Atticus, here on the forum, but he's so leggy and long nosed he's not pulling it off very well. He has a lovely long muzzle and admittedly, looks better with shaved toesies 

I haven't done it yet, but I probably will!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Minipoo,
I have an improperly coated (short) PWD whose face grows short (well like a golden retriever type coat). But If I had a properly coated pwd, curly or wavy, the face would be shaved for sure. They are much cuter that way. One day I'd love to have a black with lots of white loose curly PWD baby! 

Jack has had his face short before, didn't know DH would like his face fuzzy quite so much! Hehe.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love fur too........but only on bodies...........shave it!!!! Soft velvety 'clean' faces are sooo kissable!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree with everyone else.. Do it!! I just love rubbing under a Ruby's soft little chin right after she gets her face shaved. I do have to say, it keeps their eyes less "teary" and their muzzles less susceptible to staining from food unless it is trimmed around the mouth short like Lou's babies. I personally like a shaved face and oh what a difference it makes!!!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My wavy PWD is in a lion clip with a shaved muzzle which PWD people would say is "proper" but curlies are suppose to in retriever clips with fuzzy muzzles. Not going to happen unless I am being lazy about shaving their faces.

Shave Jack's face and don't let it grow out unless you get something good in return from DH. Got something special you want to buy but hubby is against it? Sounds like a fuzzy poodle face can be a good negotiating tool.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Eh, curlies can be in lion trims also, look at Ladybug (top winning PWD bitch last year). In fact, everywhere BUT the US, ALL PWDs are supposed to be in lion trims. 

Anyway, Jack wound up in a german with fuzzy ears! The pictures turned out terrible, so going to try tomorrow in the sunlight. Indoors he's just a brown blob. He's cute, I think a #10 though instead of 15, he's a bit snipey in the muzzle. 

DH said he liked it either way, phew! LOL.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

DD helped me get pics, she did a pretty good job  I didn't get before pics, because I was so excited I had his face half shaved before i thought of it LOL.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

He is totally beautiful! Good job!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What MollyMuiMa says: VELVET!!!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

He looks terrific, I love a shaved face.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

He's a gorgeous dog!! I love his color and you do a fantastic job grooming him! Yay for his handsome face!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice grooming job!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Well it's been less than. 24 hours and dh and I both think he's not Jack without his fuzzy face! Oh well. He'll be back to normal in a few weeks!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am sooo disappointed. I can't see the pictures. I wanna see his pretty face!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOOHHHHH! He looks so good!!!! What a wonderful groom on that handsome boy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The nice thing is that you can change your mind anytime you want!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I like him with a shaved face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He's so cute! I love the shaved face too, it's so satiny when you touch them. Must say I love the shaved hindquarters too like in a CC, so pretty and regal.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang! You have a great groomer!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine are very delicate eaters and I trim the hair around lips really short do they also have fresh breath... 

But I had schnauzers in the past and I hated their mustaches! They always looked red and stinky

But the poodles can totally pull it off no problem 

Poodles look fantastic in any haircut pretty much 

(Really short hair around lips, like this photo shows it well)



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just saw the photos! Gorgeous "after" poodle!! Lots of fluffy coat , beautiful coloring!

And a lovely silky muzzle  great groomer! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I do all the grooming  It was my job before kids  
Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Lou, I really like the 2nd picture of your spoo. I think that's the look I'm going for.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Lou, I really like the 2nd picture of your spoo. I think that's the look I'm going for.



 poodles are so versatile  

I love a full show-CC and I also love a "mop-look"  extreme ends of the spectrum 

Hehehrhehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I love a shaved face. I have such trouble connecting with a fuzzy face because I feel like I'm not really seeing them. Also, the shaved face seem so clean and soft and fresh (and poodley) to me


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my! What a nice job. He looks so good. Just look at that beautiful head and muzzle. The shaved face shows it off. He's really got a beautiful face.


----------

